# Fashion catalog photo shoot-Beautiful female models



## ChadHillPhoto

Hey All,

I just did a catalog shoot for a client and worked with some amazing models.
Below are a few images from the full post at my blog from the shoot.
The models hit every pose perfectly throughout the day and reminded me there is a much deeper awareness and talent to being a model than just being beautiful.


----------



## Big Mike

Great stuff.  



> The models hit every pose perfectly throughout the day and reminded me there is a much deeper awareness and talent to being a model than just being beautiful.


I fully agree.  The first time I worked with a professional model, I was very impressed with how well they could pose, but also take direction when needed.


----------



## Trever1t

title got my attention 

Nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## Erik McCormick

Great shots and I totally agree...working with a model who knows what they are doing makes things so much easier.  It's not just about being pretty, it's know what to do in front of the camera.  Great shots!


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

Fantastic shots... I hope to be doing this type of work soon.


----------



## CCericola

Great job. I like how you were able to capture a high fashion taste in the pictures for a catalog. It's so easy to slip into the "jcpenny" mentality when you have to shoot for a catalog.


----------



## mwcfarms

I really like the shots.Great posing. Only one nitpicky thing. Number 3 her feet are bugging me. Looks like she was supposed to be just balanced on the heels but isn't.


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

Hey Thanks all!

Its certainly one of the biggest "tips, tricks, or secrets" I would give any photographer when adding to their portfolio and I hear it all the time from Photographers I work for also.
"Use the best models, hair/make up and styling you can"

It really does make a HUGE difference when the models can hit poses and doesn't need constant direction, allowing you to focus on making awesome images.


----------



## Alpha

The models are good and the lighting is good. The exposures look excellent, too. However, these are way too heavily processed for _fashion_ photos, if that's what they were intended to be. If you actually want to put together a fashion book you will need to make some serious changes to your PP.


----------



## mmartin

Well done!


----------



## NorrellPhotography

nice shots.


----------



## bennielou

Beautifully done.  Your models are great!


----------



## asal

Nice, I like it all :thumbup:


----------



## wlbphoto

ahhh i been out the forum for a while no internet till now .. and come to find this post and i like .. real nice shoot ad models beautiful


----------



## rosiemartin

wow this looks great


----------

